# Capsule Music Custom Guitars



## petty1818 (May 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I am just wondering if anyone has had a chance to try or purchase one of the custom guitars made by Capsule music in Toronto? They look like they are nice guitars at a very affordable price. However, I am not sure if they are basically partscasters that are relic'd. I have tried emailing Capsule but they seem to be very slow with a reply and I am not even sure if they have an actual store anymore.

Any thoughts would be great!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

You are correct. 

They're parts guitars. They even say so in the "coming soon" tab in the custom price list. 
They say, stock is arriving, production to start soon. 

In other words.....the bodies and necks they order from.......wherever are coming in, then they're gonna assemble them and sell em as "custom built guitars"

I guess they are.

I wouldn't pay more than 500.00 for a parts guitar. Not unless it was really something incredible.


----------



## petty1818 (May 14, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. However, I don't really understand the negativity towards parts guitars? I was actually going to build my own from parts but when I looked at the final cost, it just didn't make much sense. Capsule is actually selling them at a price that I would be paying to build my own but with Capsule I would be getting people who know what they are doing and a proper set up.

There are so many amazing builders making custom parts that are at Fender custom shop levels in terms of the woods used. If you know how to build a parts guitar then it's usually worth while as they can easily rival custom shop pieces. I actually emailed Capsule and they told me where they get the necks and bodies (both great manufacturers) and that they send them to MJT for the finishes. I don't know if you are familiar with MJT but they do amazing work, especially on the bodies. 

Even Dan Strain who makes Doncaster guitars, which are highly respected by players like Keith Urban, uses necks bought from parts manufacturers and then makes them his own. I am not trying to defend Capsule and I would love more input but I don't understand why you wouldn't pay more than $500.00 for a parts guitar.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> You are correct.
> 
> They're parts guitars. They even say so in the "coming soon" tab in the custom price list.
> They say, stock is arriving, production to start soon.
> ...


have you ever tried to price a parts build from Warmoth?? It's nearly impossible to get below 1000 bucks.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

petty1818 said:


> However, I don't really understand the negativity towards parts guitars?


I don't get it either... every production Fender is essentially a 'parts guitar'. If the parts selection and specification along with assembly, finishing and setup makes for a great playing and sounding guitar, what's the problem? Resale value or lack of prestige because it doesn't say Fender on the headstock? If that's the issue people have then they are choosing guitars for the wrong reasons.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

It's not negativity, it's simply I can order good quality body's and necks from
mighty mite (fender licensed) a maple gloss finished neck is around 150.00 on musicians friend. 
gfs
dragonfire custom guitars
best guitar parts (custom built neck is 200.00 USD)

Body and neck would cost me around 300-350 leaving 150-250 for various hardware and electronics to fill in what I don't have lying around from previous builds/modifications. 

I know now a lot of guys on here like 100.00+ pickups, my experience with artec (the builder that supplies GFS/tnt/dragonfire) is pretty favourable. I've used their overwound single coils in a couple guitars and been very happy with the results. 

As as far the mainstream brands, I like Dimarzio over S.D. 

I'm quite sure I could negotiate a much better price than retail on the necks and bodies if I took the steps to become a mighty mite dealer.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> I wouldn't pay more than 500.00 for a parts guitar. Not unless it was really something incredible.


1) Seems an entirely arbitrary number to throw out there. How did you arrive at this figure? *EDIT:* Just answered above. 

2) What specific qualities does a parts guitar need to possess in order to achieve the status of "incredible"? 


Just curious...


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> It's not negativity, it's simply I can order good quality body's and necks from
> mighty mite (fender licensed) a maple gloss finished neck is around 150.00 on musicians friend.
> gfs
> dragonfire custom guitars
> ...


I don't consider the Might Mite stuff particularly good quality... I've seen necks with the nut slot in the wrong place, crappy fretwork, warped right out of the box, etc. Now, I will say this was years ago and maybe they've stepped up their game since then.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> It's not negativity, it's simply I can order good quality body's and necks from
> mighty mite (fender licensed) a maple gloss finished neck is around 150.00 on musicians friend.
> gfs
> dragonfire custom guitars
> ...



One thing I would assert about parts guitars, which doesn't always apply to the big manufacturers: you generally get what you pay for. 

Taste in pickups is entirely subjective, which is fine, but I wouldn't equate the quality of poly coated parts with nitro finished pieces in most cases.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> You are correct.
> 
> They're parts guitars. They even say so in the "coming soon" tab in the custom price list.
> They say, stock is arriving, production to start soon.
> ...



as a side note...i just watched a Suhr factory tour vid and John Suhr makes note that some BIG companies do this and we don't even know...surprises me a little


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

StevieMac said:


> 2) What specific qualities does a parts guitar need to possess in order to achieve the status of "incredible"?
> Just curious...



Ok,

in in a perfect world,
id like the neck/body to be bolt on, but I would like the joint to be smooth and unobtrusive to the hand on the upper fretboard just like a net neck or through body. 

Kramer did something like this in the 70/80's with the aluminum neck that bolted UP from the bottom as opposed from the top. 

Ive seen a couple of different variations on this. Even SAGA makes a PRS knock off kit that bolts down under the front humbucker. 

Ive been thinking of trying this type of modification on a pawn shop S type guitar, if I can find one under 70.00 

The neck joint. 
That would take a parts guitar from ......ok to incredible. 

oh yeah, 24.75 scale as well.
EDIT: wide open or completely removed lower horn, like an Ibanez artist or Fender Jaguar


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

A make your own parts guitar, is in the same category as buying EPI and trying to turn it into a gibson quality, you may end up with an incredible guitar, but you can forget about all the money you put into it..

I like to buy used guitars, with names , that play nice...and when i am done, i get my money back..


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> have you ever tried to price a parts build from Warmoth?? It's nearly impossible to get below 1000 bucks.


While that is true, it is very close to a custom guitar and in some cases, depending on what you want will be as good or better than what others call a custom guitar. With Warmoth you get to choose a lot of different options so there would be very few guitars made that would be similar. IMHO, you would then have the most playable guitar you could buy and likely a very pleasing one to the eye as well.


----------



## petty1818 (May 14, 2012)

djmarcelca said:


> It's not negativity, it's simply I can order good quality body's and necks from
> mighty mite (fender licensed) a maple gloss finished neck is around 150.00 on musicians friend.
> gfs
> dragonfire custom guitars
> ...


Might Mite does not get favourable reviews and I don't think I have come across any boutique builders who use them. The parts that boutique builders use seem to always come from Warmoth, All parts, MJT etc. I think the thing with parts guitars is that a lot of people write them off because they are not made by Fender. However, Telecasters and Strats are some of the most simple designs and very easy to assemble. Most of the time you are paying inflated prices for the name. You can get awesome parts online from the manufacturers that I have listed and then have Capsule build a guitar and in the end you are getting high end Fender quality. I agree with StevieMac, you get what you pay for.


----------



## petty1818 (May 14, 2012)

Rick31797 said:


> A make your own parts guitar, is in the same category as buying EPI and trying to turn it into a gibson quality, you may end up with an incredible guitar, but you can forget about all the money you put into it..
> 
> I like to buy used guitars, with names , that play nice...and when i am done, i get my money back..


While this is true, I don't personally buy guitars with the intent on selling them in the future. I learned long ago to avoid buying used or new guitars, playing them for a while and finding out they are not for me and then selling them. It's frustrating and in the end you always lose money. The other issue is that Gibson quality and to a lesser extent Fender quality has significantly dropped in recent years. It's so bad with Gibson that reviewers are now pointing out how sketchy the build quality is. I just think we are getting to a point where the quality is less important than the name which is why you are seeing so many boutique builders who are buying parts, building guitars and offering them at an affordable price.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

petty1818 said:


> While this is true, I don't personally buy guitars with the intent on selling them in the future. I learned long ago to avoid buying used or new guitars, playing them for a while and finding out they are not for me and then selling them. It's frustrating and in the end you always lose money. The other issue is that Gibson quality and to a lesser extent Fender quality has significantly dropped in recent years. It's so bad with Gibson that reviewers are now pointing out how sketchy the build quality is. I just think we are getting to a point where the quality is less important than the name which is why you are seeing so many boutique builders who are buying parts, building guitars and offering them at an affordable price.



No matter what guitar you buy.. nobody keeps them forever...so i do look ahead when buying, for resale , i just cannot afford to buy and take a big loss on gear....and i do have a couple newer fenders, a strat and a tele, that play pretty nice and it will be hard to let them go someday.The Quality is still there. you just have to find one...


----------



## petty1818 (May 14, 2012)

Rick31797 said:


> No matter what guitar you buy.. nobody keeps them forever...so i do look ahead when buying, for resale , i just cannot afford to buy and take a big loss on gear....and i do have a couple newer fenders, a strat and a tele, that play pretty nice and it will be hard to let them go someday.The Quality is still there. you just have to find one...


We can agree to disagree on the selling point. When I find a guitar that works for me, I intend on keeping it forever. I do agree though that you need to spend time finding the one. If that one turns out to be a custom guitar from a place like Capsule then I am okay with that. Speaking of which, we really have not discussed Capsule guitars much haha!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

petty1818 said:


> We can agree to disagree on the selling point. When I find a guitar that works for me, I intend on keeping it forever. I do agree though that you need to spend time finding the one. If that one turns out to be a custom guitar from a place like Capsule then I am okay with that. Speaking of which, we really have not discussed Capsule guitars much haha!


As far as Capsule goes, if they dont answer emails it can be a bad sign, i sent them an email over a year ago about something used they had on there web site... still no answer...


----------



## petty1818 (May 14, 2012)

Rick31797 said:


> As far as Capsule goes, if they dont answer emails it can be a bad sign, i sent them an email over a year ago about something used they had on there web site... still no answer...


I should point out that they did answer my email yesterday after two days. I know they are opening at a new location soon so things are crazy there. This is one store that excels more at face to face contact than emails. They get some amazing gear in.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> I don't consider the Might Mite stuff particularly good quality... I've seen necks with the nut slot in the wrong place, crappy fretwork, warped right out of the box, etc. Now, I will say this was years ago and maybe they've stepped up their game since then.


My experience with Mighty Mite is pretty much the same. I have a Tele with a Mighty Mite neck. It's pretty bad really.

Other MM stuff I've had has been of a lower quality as well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

petty1818 said:


> We can agree to disagree on the selling point. When I find a guitar that works for me, I intend on keeping it forever. I do agree though that you need to spend time finding the one. If that one turns out to be a custom guitar from a place like Capsule then I am okay with that. Speaking of which, we really have not discussed Capsule guitars much haha!


I totally agree with that. If you have a guitar that really plays the way you want it to play, why on earth would you want to sell it? That just doesn't make sense. And I wouldn't care if it's a partscaster or not. 

When it comes down to it, aren't all guitars partscasters? The only difference is who decides which parts goes into the guitar; you or someone else.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

So... about the Capsule guitars...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Read the posts were people sell and regret it... sometimes you don't know how good it is tell its replaced.




Steadfastly said:


> I totally agree with that. If you have a guitar that really plays the way you want it to play, why on earth would you want to sell it? That just doesn't make sense. And I wouldn't care if it's a partscaster or not.
> 
> When it comes down to it, aren't all guitars partscasters? The only difference is who decides which parts goes into the guitar; you or someone else.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

djmarcelca said:


> You are correct. They're parts guitars. They even say so in the "coming soon" tab in the custom price list. They say, stock is arriving, production to start soon. In other words.....the bodies and necks they order from.......wherever are coming in, then they're gonna assemble them and sell em as "custom built guitars" I guess they are. I wouldn't pay more than 500.00 for a parts guitar. Not unless it was really something incredible.


Suppose one buys a blank and with a band saw and router/templates hand shapes a complete body, or one purchases a complete body shaped by a CNC router - which one in your view is "worth" more?

It seems to me that "value" is (or should be) explicitly tied to end results... the quality of the raw materials, quality and consistency of the manufacturing processes, quality of fretwork and finer points of the setup, quality of the hardware and components, and the backing of the builder. The methods by which quality is delivered doesn't matter, the level of quality delivered is what matters.

A "parts guitar" built and setup by s skilled builder using best available material and components can easily surpass initial quality of a Fender made guitar, for example.

High end "parts guitars" routinely sell in the $2k to $3k range, a Fender custom shop sells for $3k to over $4k, yet the "parts guitar" will often surpass quality of the custom shop Fender.

While one may be happy playing a low end guitar assembled from low end parts and odds and end., don't confuse that with a well planned and executed parts build... from the right hands, the best of the best can be expected.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

dradlin said:


> Suppose one buys a blank and with a band saw and router/templates hand shapes a complete body, or one purchases a complete body shaped by a CNC router - which one in your view is "worth" more?
> 
> It seems to me that "value" is (or should be) explicitly tied to end results... the quality of the raw materials, quality and consistency of the manufacturing processes, quality of fretwork and finer points of the setup, quality of the hardware and components, and the backing of the builder. The methods by which quality is delivered doesn't matter, the level of quality delivered is what matters.
> 
> ...



The only flaw in this scenario is when it comes time to sell.... a very high end parts guitar with no name on it it will not sell for 2 to 3 k.....I don't classify what Luthiers are building as a parts guitar...They are making the parts.

A parts guitar, anybody can make...but there is no way , your going to get 2 to 3 k out of them, even if you bought the best of parts...


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> I don't classify what Luthiers are building as a parts guitar...They are making the parts.


If a "luthier" contracts out cnc routing of his bodies, is it then lesser value or quality than if he routed it with his own CNC or hand router? 

Contracting out any portion of the work involved in building a guitar is entirely legitimate and a common business practice for many guitar builders, and does not degrade the product to the standard of a "parts guitar" assembled by "Joe Blow".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

dradlin said:


> If a "luthier" contracts out cnc routing of his bodies, is it then lesser value or quality than if he routed it with his own CNC or hand router?
> 
> Contracting out any portion of the work involved in building a guitar is entirely legitimate and a common business practice for many guitar builders, and does not degrade the product to the standard of a "parts guitar" assembled by "Joe Blow".
> 
> ...




As long has the luthier makes up a pattern , specific to the buyers order, and oversees the work being done, then that's fine...there is a great deal of money involved in that process, CNC machines have to be programmed, and tooling is not cheap.....

But if a Luthier, just orders a body or neck off the internet, and sticks all the parts together and charges 2 k.. that's not building a guitar, anybody can do that...


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Why buy a Gibson? I am sure Fisher Price makes a great guitar for $30. I have played the parts guitars than anybody can make. They were all crap. Its not as easy as you think to put parts together, if it was we would all play Fisher Price parts guitars..............


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rick31797 said:


> The only flaw in this scenario is when it comes time to sell.... a very high end parts guitar with no name on it it will not sell for 2 to 3 k.....I don't classify what Luthiers are building as a parts guitar...They are making the parts.
> 
> A parts guitar, anybody can make...but there is no way , your going to get 2 to 3 k out of them, even if you bought the best of parts...


I would find it very difficult to spend 2k, let alone 3k on a parts guitar. The most expensive one put together by Warmoth is around 2K and that is with them doing all the work with all the top notch materials and parts.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I AGREE.. for that price get something with a name...



Steadfastly said:


> I would find it very difficult to spend 2k, let alone 3k on a parts guitar. The most expensive one put together by Warmoth is around 2K and that is with them doing all the work with all the top notch materials and parts.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> I AGREE.. for that price get something with a name...


So you'd rather have a guitar slapped together in a factory without much care however with a brand name on the headstock, versus one assembled by a skilled craftsman using best available parts? That is your prerogative.

Assigning inflated value to a brand name product of poor to average quality only because it is adorned with a decal doesn't make much sense really, when true quality can be obtained through low volume builders albeit relatively unknown.

Guitars are either tools or entertainment and not speculative investment. In lieu of that I opt for best true quality at the price point I'm willing to pay, and I'm willing to pay for quality.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Accept2 said:


> Why buy a Gibson? I am sure Fisher Price makes a great guitar for $30. I have played the parts guitars than anybody can make. They were all crap. Its not as easy as you think to put parts together, if it was we would all play Fisher Price parts guitars..............












Their not that bad and cheaper than a counterfeit guitar from China.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> So you'd rather have a guitar slapped together in a factory without much care however with a brand name on the headstock, versus one assembled by a skilled craftsman using best available parts? That is your prerogative.
> 
> Assigning inflated value to a brand name product of poor to average quality only because it is adorned with a decal doesn't make much sense really, when true quality can be obtained through low volume builders albeit relatively unknown.
> 
> Guitars are either tools or entertainment and not speculative investment. In lieu of that I opt for best true quality at the price point I'm willing to pay, and I'm willing to pay for quality.







Yes you got it right, i would rather have a factory made , brand name guitar, then a skilled craftsman build me a parts guitar with no name or some unknown name.................... but you have this vision that brand name guitars are just thrown together without any care... 
I got several models here that would prove you wrong... and i am sure there are other members here that can also prove you wrong also.... I can get a very nice brand name guitar much cheaper then 2k or 3k, play it and enjoy it, and get my money back... you cant do that with a custom made parts guitar, impossible...and your really not getting any better a guitar.. its just a mind thing... you pay big dollars, so it has to be better,... not....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's when the partscaster is by a name you dont know vs. One you do. That's where the price comes in. Also, what does the capsule build offer over a used mim strat/g&l tribute for less?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> It's when the partscaster is by a name you dont know vs. One you do. That's where the price comes in. Also, what does the capsule build offer over a used mim strat/g&l tribute for less?


I think something was said about relicing


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> Yes you got it right, i would rather have a factory made , brand name guitar, then a skilled craftsman build me a parts guitar...


As I said, that is your prerogative. A legitimate market and businesses exist to serve others with differing perspective, and you can't detract from that reality... it's just not right for you.




Rick31797 said:


> ...you have this vision that brand name guitars are just thrown together without any care... I got several models here that would prove you wrong...


What do you have to support that, MIA Fenders? Sorry, but there is much room for improvement with anything Fender puts out, even with the custom shop stuff selling at $4k. If stock Fender guitars meet your expectation, then that's great for you! But I encourage you to seek out some truly great guitars so that you can come to appreciate the next levels of quality.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> dradlin said:
> 
> 
> > As I said, that is your prerogative. A legitimate market and businesses exist to serve others with differing perspective, and you can't detract from that reality... it's just not right for you.
> ...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> I can get a very nice brand name guitar...play it and enjoy it, and get my money back... you cant do that with a custom made parts guitar, impossible..


So, you can buy a NEW "brand name guitar", use it for a period of time, and get your money back? Honestly, I've never seen that...what's your secret? I've only ever seen NEW guitars, whether factory or custom built, lose value following purchase. 

Now, if you're talking about purchasing a used guitar, I would argue that BOTH the factory and custom built guitars would have already largely depreciated so, you should be able to get your money back (i.e. the depreciated value) on either guitar when you resell. 

Or am I missing something?


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> You see people that do this for a living, they obviously want the best tools for the job, rarely do i see a pro player with a custom made guitar on stage...


Kirn, Nash, K-Line (just for a few examples) - no pro players play any of these?... and no market for those guitars? Come on, seriously?

And by the way, those few builders as an example have in the past and may still continue to use necks from contract manufacturers. Built from parts, but in no way should be considered a "parts guitar".



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I said i rarely see pro players playing custom made guitars............Alot of pro players out there, the majority play brand name guitars, just go to u-tube and start searching, its all there..

it doesnt mean pro players dont have a custom made guitar, but on stage i dont seem them very often..





dradlin said:


> Kirn, Nash, K-Line (just for a few examples) - no pro players play any of these?... and no market for those guitars? Come on, seriously?
> 
> And by the way, those few builders as an example have in the past and may still continue to use necks from contract manufacturers. Built from parts, but in no way should be considered a "parts guitar".
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Steve

I don't think i said you can make money on buying a new guitar, if i did i meant used...I only have 1 guitar i bought new i could make money on, but its 33 years old..

The custom made guitars that people pay 3 k for or more...when bought new.. then they want to sell ,so a used price is going to be around 1800--- 2,000 and you will have to find a specific person that really wants it.

So my point is i see a deal on a 2012 fender strat deluxe with case in new condition..for 900.00, do i buy it and when i am done with it get my money back or do i buy the used custom made guitar for 1800.00, and when i am done with it try and get 1800 back, when there are many used brand name guitars out there for less..





StevieMac said:


> So, you can buy a NEW "brand name guitar", use it for a period of time, and get your money back? Honestly, I've never seen that...what's your secret? I've only ever seen NEW guitars, whether factory or custom built, lose value following purchase.
> 
> Now, if you're talking about purchasing a used guitar, I would argue that BOTH the factory and custom built guitars would have already largely depreciated so, you should be able to get your money back (i.e. the depreciated value) on either guitar when you resell.
> 
> Or am I missing something?


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> Alot of pro players out there, the majority play brand name guitars, just go to u-tube and start searching, its all there..


.... and the majority that do play brand name guitars have had precision fret dressing completed, precision setups, pickup swaps, hardware upgrades.

A precision builder will deliver all of that, plus a nitro lacquer finish.

Go to YouTube? It's all there? Really!? I greatly encourage you broaden your understanding of who plays what... there is a growing number of micro builders out there building incredible guitars, starting where Fender and Gibson drop off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

fret dressing and sets ups are just apart of maintenance , of any guitar that is being played, custom guitars are not a immune to this.. Pickups are a players preference, doesn't mean the originals are garbage.

And for your information, not everybody likes the Nitro finish... its easy to repair, and thats about it...

Search for any band playing live, and its all there on U-tube..find a better way to see what pro- players are playing live..unless you have there phone numbers...

There is a market for custom made guitars, but you don't want to depend on that income to put food on the table, if you are a no-body starting out with no connections, you are in for a rough road for many many years and alot of debt.. And even after all that it could be a fail..

The people making a living at it have been at it a long time , most people are not going to spend 3 grand up for a custom guitar...so there is a small window to sell these guitars, and your have alot of competition out there.






dradlin said:


> .... and the majority that do play brand name guitars have had precision fret dressing completed, precision setups, pickup swaps, hardware upgrades.
> 
> A precision builder will deliver all of that, plus a nitro lacquer finish.
> 
> ...


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Never mind... buy and love your Fender guitars, they are good guitars, I like them too.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I've encountered a few modestly priced production guitars that were truly great from the factory so I know it happens. I'm not dissing that option and they likely hold their value better than many (most?) custom built axes. I've also made a few partscasters myself and the best I _ever_ managed to do selling later on was break even...and that was only in cases where I got ridiculous deals on high end components that made up the guitar. THAT is certainly the exception however.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Custom guitars or amps (probably anything really) is the fastest way to take a bath on resale. Known names are always going to be a safer bet if there is ever the chance of moving it on.

Ask me how I know


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Budda said:


> Custom guitars or amps (probably anything really) is the fastest way to take a bath on resale. Known names are always going to be a safer bet if there is ever the chance of moving it on.
> 
> Ask me how I know


Cars, appliances, furniture, electronics, in fact all that we own depreciates.... how is it that guitar players expect gear to hold value while nothing else does? I'm talking about new gear, not vintage collectibles... even that is entirely speculative.

Gear is either a tool, or entertainment and thus there is an associated cost.

I want to play good gear, and I appreciate that comes at a cost.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

dradlin said:


> I want to play good gear, and I appreciate that comes at a cost.


Spoken like a true player. Cheers!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I never said I dont expect depreciation, nor do I dislike it. It's how I have a vehicle, and 90% of my music gear.

I am saying that depreciation on custom items can be *far* faster.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Guitars loose value at a similar rate regardless of where they are made, who made them, or how much they initially cost. The thing is a 50% loss on a $500 guitar is easier to swallow than a 50% loss of a $5000 guitar, same depreciation rate though.

Easy solution... buy used but well cared for gear which you can later sell for practically the same price that you initially paid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Fender, Gibson, Gretsch, Rickenbacker, Guild , Ibanez, Yamaha , they have not been around all these years for building a poor product...





dradlin said:


> Never mind... buy and love your Fender guitars, they are good guitars, I like them too.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes most everything depreciates, if you buy it new... Guitars certainly do..that's why i buy a good guitar used, forget custom made guitars and forget parts guitars and buying one to modify..if you don't care about what you spend and what you loose, then go for it...

I don't think a 3,000 guitar is that much better then one for 1600.00...the most expensive guitar i have is near 4,000.... my go to guitar new was 800.00 and it plays and sounds great, right from the factory, no its not a fender...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm fine buying used. And generally name brands. Never had a need for a custom guitar, I can find what I need from mass-produced market. I guess I'm just not as fussy? 

There are a couple customs (boutiques?) I wish I woulda bought. I saw a Dean Caddy in the early 80's, but didn't know anything about them so didn't buy it. It would be worth mulitple times more now. I probably wouldn't have bought a PRS when they were boutique or custom either, if presented the opportunity. But for every one of those that 'made it', there's a thousand that didn't. Just lottery luck to pick the right brand at that point in their development.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Rick31797 said:


> Yes most everything depreciates, if you buy it new... Guitars certainly do..that's why i buy a good guitar used, forget custom made guitars and forget parts guitars and buying one to modify..if you don't care about what you spend and what you loose, then go for it...
> 
> I don't think a 3,000 guitar is that much better then one for 1600.00...the most expensive guitar i have is near 4,000.... my go to guitar new was 800.00 and it plays and sounds great, right from the factory, no its not a fender...



It isn't to me. I see overtly expensive guitars to be like pro drag racing. People pay sick coin to go 1/100's of a second faster. A $5000 guitar is not $3800 better than a $1200 one in my books unless you are a professional musician or have money to burn. I mean if you can have it and sell it later breaking even, then no big deal I guess. Still not for me when I can have 3-5 very good guitars for the same coin, or money for my other hobbies


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not all of us have other hobbies.

Again, the money gets spent when all the "want" boxes get ticked. The need boxes end around the $1000 mark.

http://reverb.com/blog/daves-corner-the-cost-of-tone


----------



## petty1818 (May 14, 2012)

Wow, did everyone fail to read my original post/the thread title? I know early on I got into the parts caster vs. brand name debate but I was hoping we would get back on topic. I was/am really interested in opinions on Capsule guitars!

The problem is that there are a lot of players out there who simply do not want to trust any builders who are considered "boutique" and others who hate brand names. That's the way it's always going to be and it's pointless to argue about it. I know there are great Fender and Gibson guitars being built but IMO there are just better and more consistent options/builders to trust. That's why I am one day getting a Whitfill tele. I just thought that Capsule was a great alternative for a custom guitar.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

petty1818 said:


> Wow, did everyone fail to read my original post/the thread title? I know early on I got into the parts caster vs. brand name debate but I was hoping we would get back on topic. I was/am really interested in opinions on Capsule guitars!
> 
> The problem is that there are a lot of players out there who simply do not want to trust any builders who are considered "boutique" and others who hate brand names. That's the way it's always going to be and it's pointless to argue about it. I know there are great Fender and Gibson guitars being built but IMO there are just better and more consistent options/builders to trust. That's why I am one day getting a Whitfill tele. I just thought that Capsule was a great alternative for a custom guitar.


Read your post #3, where you pretty much opened this up to a full on "parts-caster" debate. There should be no surprise about the discussion that unfolded.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I agree post 3, set the tone of the thread...




dradlin said:


> Read your post #3, where you pretty much opened this up to a full on "parts-caster" debate. There should be no surprise about the discussion that unfolded.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petty1818 (May 14, 2012)

I realize that probably only a small amount of people in the Toronto area have tried Capsule custom guitars so it might be difficult to get opinions. However, if anyone has tried one, I would love to hear what you think!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2015)

petty1818 said:


> .. they told me where they get the necks and bodies (both great manufacturers) ..


Where do they get the neck/bodies? I've been thinking of getting
into this as well and I don't really want to spend Warmoth prices.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

petty1818 said:


> I realize that probably only a small amount of people in the Toronto area have tried Capsule custom guitars so it might be difficult to get opinions. However, if anyone has tried one, I would love to hear what you think!


I've tried a couple - not plugged in and down on one knee (was a small shop). 

They felt as good as any custom shop fender - note that I find all the necks uncomfortable, because of what I'm used to playing. Also note that I can't tell the difference (in feel) between, say, a custom shop strat and the deluxe. they all just feel like solid guitars to me. 

It may just be me though. I can only tell differences in specific characteristics between guitars (outside of actual playability):

1 - how quick does it go out of tune
2- how solid do the combination of parts feel
3 - do the materials feel cheap.

That's about it. 

I think there's a lot of bullshitting going on in the guitar world. Makes me wanna take up the spoons and start chewin' the chaw.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2015)

I think you're talented enough to pick up the tambourine and squeak toys. ;]


----------



## petty1818 (May 14, 2012)

laristotle said:


> Where do they get the neck/bodies? I've been thinking of getting
> into this as well and I don't really want to spend Warmoth prices.


They get their necks from Allparts and their bodies from Wildwood guitars. The necks and bodies are then sent to MJT for finishing and relic'ing. If you do a search on MJT, you can see the impressive work that they do. I am sure that if you asked, Capsule would also substitute an Allparts neck for one from another manufacturer. I know that a few companies like Warmoth, Allparts and Wildwood guitars have a system set up where customers can buy parts from them and request them to be shipped directly to MJT.

- - - Updated - - -



adcandour said:


> I've tried a couple - not plugged in and down on one knee (was a small shop).
> 
> They felt as good as any custom shop fender - note that I find all the necks uncomfortable, because of what I'm used to playing. Also note that I can't tell the difference (in feel) between, say, a custom shop strat and the deluxe. they all just feel like solid guitars to me.
> 
> ...


Luckily, Capsule is opening a new location very soon. The original shop was so small that it was impossible to really try anything.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I actually thought they were out of business


----------



## petty1818 (May 14, 2012)

davetcan said:


> I actually thought they were out of business


I can't remember the reason but they left their original location about a year ago. However, they never went out of business and still had guitars coming in and out. I am not sure how exactly they sold them but they have been around. In the summer they were talking about a new location that I thought they would be in by now but I guess it was delayed. When I emailed them they said that they would be opening up soon. They definitely need to work on their communication but I am still interested in trying one of their guitars, especially if I can customize everything. I was told that they basically have an assortment of vintage hardware and pickups that can be used on any guitar and they can also get in newer pieces. I am just thinking that it would be cool to have them build me a Cabronita or a tele with mini humbuckers.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Isn't Wildwood where Mark Jenny gets his F bodies from anyway? They have great quality wood. 

I've had a few Warmoth Strat and Tele bodies I've done builds with - the poly finished stuff feels a lot like the Fender MIA and MIM bodies...played and sounded like it too. the whole build vs Fender thing is really tough. I can do a good set-up, but in spite of the inherent simplicity of a Tele, nothing I've ever played comes close to my 52 Hot Rod - or any other Tele I've played save perhaps a Antique Classic Suhr. Dan Strain, on the other hand, does amazing set-ups (I think he used Wildwood or US Custom bodies as well), and Danocasters sell used for close to what the original price was. Bill Crook also does a mean parts-build that has a high resale - Brad Paisley didn't hurt this phenomenon any, but given the vintage arsenal Paisley owns and the ridiculous amount of money he has, I can't see him playing anything that isn't great simply for an endorsement...he could buy and sell Bill Crook 50 times over.

I've never seen these Capsule builds, but I wouldn't let the fact that it's a shop parts-build deter me from trying one - a great guitar at a great price is a great find...just like a POS is a POS at any price.


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Capsule Music - check facebook or webpage for more information - they are still selling equipment


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I actually thought they were out of business


I understood that they got out of the retail storefront business but where continuing with online retail sales.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

They're sharing a storefront with a drum store, I think.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

From the website:



> We don't want to appear to forward, but - are you doing anything SATURDAY JAN 31st at noon ? No ? Well let us plan part of your day! Come on down to 985 Dovercourt Rd. Stop into the Hub next door and get an awesome coffee + treat, drop into Century Drums and say hi to Greg , then come back to see us - Bring in your gear to sell or consign, our repair shop will also be open so bring in those guitars that need fixing ! Follow the signs - we'll be waiting !
> 
> Capsule Music


----------

